

Lessons from the early stage: Adwords (and Facebook) isn’t for you - shazeline
http://blog.instavest.com/lessons-from-the-early-stage-adwords-and-facebook-isnt-for-you

======
pedalpete
"if the consumer ... clicks on an ad and doesn’t see information immediately
relevant to their search, they will leave the site."

So was the problem really that the adwords didn't work, or that the website
copy didn't match what the ad had promised.

Let's not forget, the blog that brought customers had a slightly link-baitish
(meant as a compliment here) title, If they had run an add with the blog
title, linked to the title with a call to action, what would that result have
been?

Great read none the less.

